

 Decided to write an eBook. Looking for advice. - nthnclrk
http://nathanclark.me/presentlikeapro

======
nthnclrk
I've gotten incredibly valuable advice here before, so once again looking to
you all for some suggestions. I've had the idea of writing a guide/resource on
developing and delivering presentations for a while, so I've bitten the bullet
and decided to give it a try.

Couple of questions though:

I'm considering narrowing this to just to one or the other (building vs
actually presenting) for a first attempt at writing an ebook. Thoughts?

Is this a topic you'd be interested in? If not, is there something close that
intersects with a similar opportunity/skillset? I'd like to write something I
can be passionate about, but also fits a market.

Thanks!

------
smartial_arts
Nathan, I am just curious how you selected this particular to write about - is
this something of interest to you personally or you did some sort of a market
research that revealed a need in such a book?

Thanks!

